# Norway: Oslo and Bergen.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Geborgenheit said:


> Where's Bergen ?


Here!










:colgate:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

splendid work of art......would you know the kind of stone used?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Most of the works are in granite. But I suppose some are in metal too, probably bronze?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bygdøy peninsula, Norsk Folkemuseum:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful place.....looks relaxing and serene.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It was very relaxed! And thanks.


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Driving along the Hardangerfjord between Oslo and Bergen is amazing.(especially in a sunny summer evening)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bergen :cheers:

...and Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Norsk Folkemuseum:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice updates Benonie.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Paul! More Norsk Folkemuseum:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Such a great city.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like folk museums - generally an absorbing, immersive experience. Those old wooden churches are just gorgeous.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful photos.....and I like your subject matters.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the comments and likes.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Last pictures of Norsk Folkemuseum:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice Benonie.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks mate! :cheers1:

Continuing our tour on Bygdøy peninsula. Though, unfortunately not in this car....



Neither in this oldy:



Next to the folk museum is this outstanding Vikingskipshuset:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a very strong Viking ancestry on The Wirral peninsula - which is on the other side of The River Mersey from Liverpool.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I suppose it was a perfect location for Vikings to enter Britain. 
There was also an important Viking settlement in 10th century York (Jórvík) once.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bygdøy: Frammuseum:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Oslo:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good updates Benonie. Nice shots.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

really nice adittions!!  kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice thread. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers2:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I bet you didn't get drunk!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Not really, no.... :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We take metro line 1 right from the city center to the nature of Nordmarka.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Holmenkollen:



Holmenkollbakken:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

It`s always good to see the residential areas.



Good updates.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> I especially love the Barcode blocks. Is it a really cool, creative hub, or is it just a nice-looking place for the suits to hang out?


I shouldn't know, but I suppose the second option. Maybe a Norwegian can help us?


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Benonie said:


> aljuarez said:
> 
> 
> > I especially love the Barcode blocks. Is it a really cool, creative hub, or is it just a nice-looking place for the suits to hang out?
> ...


I would clearly say the latter. Barcode is mostly corporate headquarters - like Deloitte, PriceWaterhouseCoopers, Visma and DNB Bank - mixed with über expensive apartments.
It looks nice and all, but with the probably most expensive plot and development in the country it's not for average Joe to live or establish an office there.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Oslo Sentralstajon:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice shots, Ben


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos!

The railway journey from Oslo to Bergen is one of the most scenic in Europe. We had some hours of great views and I've tried to take some decent pictures through the train windows.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow... so gorgeous! do you know what would be a nice day stop-over between both cities? Any cute town with cozy accomodations?


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

The nature :3


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> wow... so gorgeous! do you know what would be a nice day stop-over between both cities? Any cute town with cozy accomodations?


Finse is a popular place. That's the picture with the train stop, the highest railway station in Norway. It's a great place for mountain biking, hiking and walking on the Hardangerjøkulen glacier. There's even a real cycling path, a small railway museum and a nice hotel next to the station.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool, both cities are neat and orderly.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Benonie said:


> Finse is a popular place. That's the picture with the train stop, the highest railway station in Norway. It's a great place for mountain biking, hiking and walking on the Hardangerjøkulen glacier. There's even a real cycling path, a small railway museum and a nice hotel next to the station.


Duly noted. Thanks!!!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool shots!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely shots of charming places.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots..and nice modern architecture.


----------



## Ala Altiva (Jul 30, 2015)

This country seems so clean and nice, nice pics of the river btw


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

Very nice thread of my home city and country, Benonie! 

I have no doubt there will be some good looking Bergen photos, too! A very photogenic and cute city.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice update and I like that rows of modern and sleek high rises.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for all the likes and comments. Just came back from another trip and can finaly restart this one. 

We continue our train ride to Bergen:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Arrival at Bergen Railway station:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Breathtaking place!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bergen Railway Station:





Bergen:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some nice & quirky little wooden buildings around there. Nice images.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very good, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

More wooden storehouses in Unesco listed Bryggen:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Fabulous landscape.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Let's take the 'Fløibanen' funicular up to mountain Floyen for a nice hike and great views:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More from Floyen, Bergen:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back to the center:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Time for a little (yet expensive) half day cruise to the innermost part of the Osterfjord, right into the narrow Mostraumen.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Just got back from Edinburgh and I must say that these two cities share similar locations - being close to water and flanked by mountains. Good stuff!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks. Have to visit Edinburgh some day...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Very cool update. I didn't realize Bergen's wooden architecture was that extenvise, I thought it was just that waterfront. Pretty!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> I didn't realize Bergen's wooden architecture was that extenvise, I thought it was just that waterfront.


That's what I thought too. There are several neighbourhoods with wooden houses in the old center. We stayed on the top floor of an old wooden house on the Nordnes Peninsula, which was a great place!

More Osterfjord:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Osterfjord:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

magnificent view of the fjord :applause:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Epic.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back in the city.

View from our flat, with the Nykirken, where composer Edvard Grieg was baptized:



And the neighbourhood:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We take the Bergen Light Rail or Bybanen to Trolhaugen, the home and gravesite of the famous composer Edvard Grieg and his wife.







The mansion was under renovation last year:



The composer's hut:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

View from Edvard's hut:



And the gravesite of the Griegs. 



Back to the city:



Hurtigruten at the harbour:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pics! The first one is romantic and nostalgic at the same time.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

i couldn't agree more!
great shot!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Norway


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you for the comments and likes. 

A rainy day in Bergen, not exeptional at all... Time to jump into the nice Kode museums.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## szpinak (Nov 22, 2015)

there is something in those Nordic cities that makes them look really nice and cosy


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed. The colors, the wooden houses and the nearby nature make Northern cities very pleasant.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

splendid! love the nature tripping and city tour as well.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all, for the comments and likes. Almost the end of this beautiful trip.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Last pictures of great art in the Kode museums:













Of course you all noticed the excellent, intriguing works of Norwegian's most famous painter, Edvard Munch. :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

love this! did you make it to Alesund? That's just as photogenic as Bergen, apparently.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

No, unfortunately not. That city looks good too!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ålesund and Bergen are probably the most scenic Norwegian cities.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We take the bus to Mount Ulriken. 





Ulriksbanen:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Mount Ulriken.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

the third and the last one is magnificent!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! The dramatic Norwegian landscapes are great!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost at the end of our great Norwegian trip!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Indeed! The dramatic Norwegian landscapes are great!


nice update Ben!
Have you ever been to Norway during winter time?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Leon!


Leongname said:


> Have you ever been to Norway during winter time?


No, this was our only trip to Norway. We've been to Stockholm in winter some years ago. Cold and dark, but very cozy.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Very nice! You did seem to have had good weather in Bergen!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, indeed. Bergen has a lot of rainfall throughout the year, so we can't complain. We had variable weather with some rain, showers and nice periods of sun. 

We end this wonderful and beautiful trip at Bergen Airport. 



Thank you all for the views, likes and comments. Hope to take you on our next photoshoot through the Balkan very soon! :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice place and I guessed you've have a fruitful visit.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We sure had! Great mixture of nature and culture.


----------



## tsone45 (Apr 11, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Oslo and Bergen by your photos Ben was really very nice :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Finished watching the entire gallery, great work! :cheers2:
I'm planning a trip to Norway myself, but I want to also include some other sights.
But I got a great insight to Oslo and Bergen


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful city with spectacular location.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks! 


cinxxx said:


> Finished watching the entire gallery, great work! :cheers2:
> I'm planning a trip to Norway myself, but I want to also include some other sights.
> But I got a great insight to Oslo and Bergen


Thank you!
I heard the entire west coast of Norway is a stunning piece of nature. Lots of tourist explore it by car, mobilhome, motorbike or boat. Maybe in the future we'll explore it ourselves. :cheers:


----------

